# Qatar - Ecuador, 20 novembre ore 17. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (9 Novembre 2022)

Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.

Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.

A seguire commenti e formazioni


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Novembre 2022)

Up


----------



## kipstar (17 Novembre 2022)

non credo che la guarderò....


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro *l'Ecuador*.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Trapattoni starà ancora cercando l'invincibile De La Cruz dal mondiale 2002?


----------



## numero 3 (17 Novembre 2022)

Si comincia subito col botto eh?
Boycott Qatar2022?
L'Italia ha già boicottato...
Guarderò solo dalle semifinali in poi...
Sperando...in
Brasile Argentina Danimarca Corea del Sud con la Danimarca campione del mondo...con le divise nere.


----------



## Pungiglione (17 Novembre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Si comincia subito col botto eh?
> Boycott Qatar2022?
> L'Italia ha già boicottato...
> Guarderò solo dalle semifinali in poi...
> ...


Per me è una roba senza senso, il mondiale lì non andava proprio fatto. Se le singole nazioni avessero voluto boicottare, non si sarebbero dovute presentare proprio, o avrebbero dovuto mandare marmocchi di 15 anni. Qualsiasi altra "iniziativa", tipo divise nere o striscioni contro il paese ospitante sarebbero un autogol assoluto, alimenterebbero soltanto la diffidenza del Qatar ma direi di tutto il mondo arabo. Papparsi i soldi e voler fare anche bella figura è di un'ipocrisia unica, botte piena e moglie ubriaca


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Novembre 2022)

Purtroppo non potrò vedere diverse partite.. ma non vedo l'ora.

Sarà un bel mondiale. Nuovo per certi versi, ma questa nuova formula potrebbe essere una prova in vista dei mondiali futuri.

Poi vabbè i soliti discorsi dello schiavismo, travioni senza diritti ecc
Si chiama mondiale e tutti devono avere il diritto di ospitarlo oppure solo agli standard occidentali?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


vediamo se ci saranno porcate come in corea, difficile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Novembre 2022)

Il mondiale più assurdo della storia. Spero vivamente che avrà delle partite senza spettacolo e noiose. Deve fare un floppone assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Scommetterei la casa sul passaggio del girone da parte del Qatar. Ne vedremo delle belle...


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni



Mah, io sono combattuto.

Da una parte aspetto il classico asteroide che rade tutto al suolo, dall'altra parte godrei se venisse fuori un bel mondiale, possibilmente con prese per il kulo a ripetizione per il calcio italiota, ormai roba minore.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Se è vero che hanno proposto una cospicua cifra all'Equador per farli vincere lo scopriremo soltanto domenica.

Che inizino sti mondiali perchè si potrà vedere qualche partita in tv


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non potrò vedere diverse partite.. ma non vedo l'ora.
> 
> Sarà un bel mondiale. Nuovo per certi versi, ma questa nuova formula potrebbe essere una prova in vista dei mondiali futuri.
> 
> ...


La seconda che hai detto!
Siamo avanti secoli in fatto di cultura e rispetto degli altri, facciamolo valere e smettiamola di vergognarci!


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

forza Byron Moreno !


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La seconda che hai detto!
> Siamo avanti secoli in fatto di cultura e rispetto degli altri, facciamolo valere e smettiamola di vergognarci!


Ma per favore... che escludendo il tizio della MOngolia pazzo ed il cinese di 60 anni fa, abbiamo creato dei mostri niente male. Assassini e criminali... tutti personaggi che pensavano proprio come te "cultur111 occidentali avanti rispetto agli a1ltri"..


----------



## kekkopot (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Penso che non guarderò neanche una sola partita di questo stupido, insensato ed immorale mondiale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma per favore... che escludendo il tizio della MOngolia pazzo ed il cinese di 60 anni fa, abbiamo creato dei mostri niente male. Assassini e criminali... tutti personaggi che pensavano proprio come te "cultur111 occidentali avanti rispetto agli a1ltri"..


Vorrai mica paragonarmi la società europea di ora rispetto a quella di 90-100 anni fa su...


----------



## Andris (20 Novembre 2022)

1X nel marmo, con un successo oggi già il Qatar sarebbe indirizzato al prossimo turno visto il girone scarso.

comunque il portiere indigeno è buono, se gioca quello che penso


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vorrai mica paragonarmi la società europea di ora rispetto a quella di 90-100 anni fa su...


Non c'è bisogno di tornare ad Adolfo il conquistatore.. gli ultimi mostri creati made in democracy sono stati Bush e Blair.. noi altri seguiamo solo il guinzaglio e siamo dietro.

Io non ho nulla contro l'Europa e USA che sia chiaro. Abbiamo un tenore di vita alto..quello che a me da fastidio è questa cosa dell'imporre sugli altri.. se in Europa vogliamo incoraggiare i bambini e cambiare gender, per quale motivo dovremmo farlo anche in altri parti del mondo? 
Ogni società ha il suo percorso e tempo.
Sono 100 anni che continuano a mettere mani ovunque facendo più danni della grandine. 

Vabbe chiuso OT.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


Ma fanno una cerimonia di inaugurazione o sarebbe oltraggioso ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scommetterei la casa sul passaggio del girone da parte del Qatar. Ne vedremo delle belle...


poi perderà col Fluimucil


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2022)

Non mi capacito delle quote di questa partita.
Ma arbitra un cammello??


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2022)

Forza Ecuador


----------



## Raryof (20 Novembre 2022)

Bella squadra il Qatarro.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni


A quanto è quotato un arbitro moreno che farà vincere i padroni di casa?


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato un arbitro moreno che farà vincere i padroni di casa?


Infatti non a caso arbitra Orsato


----------



## Lo Gnu (20 Novembre 2022)

Emiro fischiatissimo


----------



## Swaitak (20 Novembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Infatti non a caso arbitra Orsato


che goduria se fosse lui!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Qualche rigore per il Qatar e passa la paura.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Infatti non a caso arbitra Orsato


Ahahhaha non lo sapevo, ora si spiega tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma scendono in campo con sandali e ciabatte?

Il buon vecchio Robinho amigu miu sarebbe a suo agio!


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Bella cerimonia di apertura ad essere sinceri.

Dei culi della Shakira e tette voltani con tanto di musica mixada ne ho le tasche piene..


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bella cerimonia di apertura ad essere sinceri.
> 
> Dei culi della Shakira e tette voltani con tanto di musica mixada ne ho le tasche piene..


Boh io personalmente la trovo un pò noiosa, cgi proprio da inizi del 2000
Ma poi che c'entrano morgan freeman e il tipo senza gambe lol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bella cerimonia di apertura ad essere sinceri.
> 
> Dei culi della Shakira e tette voltani con tanto di musica mixada ne ho le tasche piene..




Hai parlato presto, ora suonano Shakira e Ricky martin (ma senza culi)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Comunque l'idea di fare tutto un mix musicale sia per kebabbari sia per mangia hamburger, mi piace.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Gli emo koreani di tik tok però anche no....


----------



## Stex (20 Novembre 2022)

Gente allo stadio ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

Comunque, quando entra in scena Al Maktoum?

Si aprirà il cielo in due e comincerà a grandinare sul deserto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Novembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> poi perderà col Fluimucil


Senti....nella sua stupidità mi hai fatto morire


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli emo koreani di tik tok però anche no....


I Coreani in Asia hanno un enome successo.. sono come per gli occidentali quel bimbio minkia di Justin Pieber.

Comunque dai il mix non è male. Per me era ora di evitare culi e tette.. ogni mondiale ci deve essere la rifatta di turno


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bella cerimonia di apertura ad essere sinceri.
> 
> Dei culi della Shakira e tette voltani con tanto di musica mixada ne ho le tasche piene..


Sarà impopolare, ma non vedere propaganda lgbtqw%+- in ogni dove, non mi da proprio fastidio... 

E, preciso, personalmente ritengo le posizioni sull'argomento dei beduini veramente assurde, ma da noi si sta veramente esagerando...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Novembre 2022)

Wow che clima di festa, sembra il funerale di un trafficante di dromedari... ci mancava solo Roberto Baffo delle televendite


----------



## Butcher (20 Novembre 2022)

Mamma mia quante falsità. Non ce la faccio proprio a guardare neanche più 1 secondo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Il calcio finito in mano ai cammellari.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Novembre 2022)

Il mondiale dove non si può scopare con un lenzuolo come mascotte


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parte il mondiale nel deserto che per la prima volta nella storia si svolgerà in inverno. Prima partita inaugurale con i padroni di casa del Qatar contro l'Ecuador.
> 
> Match visibile su Rai Uno alle ore 17.
> 
> A seguire commenti e formazioni



Descrivi Qatar - Ecuador con una parola.

Degrado.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> *Sarà impopolare, ma non vedere propaganda lgbtqw%+- in ogni dove, non mi da proprio fastidio...*
> 
> E, preciso, personalmente ritengo le posizioni sull'argomento dei beduini veramente assurde, ma da noi si sta veramente esagerando...



Sulla propaganda lgbt si può essere d’accordo ma in Qatar non sono negati solo i loro diritti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Novembre 2022)

L'Inghilterra entrerà in campo con la fascia LGBT 1 love.

Gazid... ehm, Furlani, prendi nota.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulla propaganda lgbt si può essere d’accordo ma in Qatar non sono negati solo i loro diritti.


Per carità... Stavo cercando una cosa positiva in un mare di m***a... 

Per me sarebbero da sbattere tutti in galera... Insieme ai vertici fifa ed ai delegati che hanno votato per questa vergogna...


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma veramente stanno cercando di far passare il concetto che i diritti delle donne in Qatar non sono pochi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stanno cercando di far passare il concetto che i diritti delle donne in Qatar non sono pochi



Infatti non sono pochi. Sono inesistenti.


----------



## Goro (20 Novembre 2022)

La solita retorica spicciola, avranno anche i fantastiliardi ma restano criminali del Medioevo


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Infatti non sono pochi. Sono inesistenti.


Bisognerebbe spiegarlo a quegli imbecilli della rai


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe spiegarlo a quegli imbecilli della rai



Sarebbe tempo perso. Finalmente hanno l’esclusiva di qualcosa e devono farla sembrare meravigliosa.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Novembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ma veramente stanno cercando di far passare il concetto che i diritti delle donne in Qatar non sono pochi


Hey... Possono uscire di casa, completamente coperte, accompagnate da UN SOLO parente (ovviamente maschio)... Secondo me è una conquista straordinaria per il mondo arabo... 

Magari se osano scambiare due parole con un uomo che non sia il marito durante la passeggiata non le lapidano neanche (magari giusto un paio di frustate...).


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Hey... Possono uscire di casa, completamente coperte, accompagnate da UN SOLO parente (ovviamente maschio)... Secondo me è una conquista straordinaria per il mondo arabo...
> 
> Magari se osano scambiare due parole con un uomo che non sia il marito durante la passeggiata non le lapidano neanche (magari giusto un paio di frustate...).



La Meloni in Qatar farebbe una strage


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che goduria se fosse lui!


Lo è davvero


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma si può guardare qualche partita di ‘sti Mondiali in santa pace o dovete continuare a fare i *K*omunisti?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma si può guardare qualche partita di ‘sti Mondiali in santa pace o dovete continuare a fare i *K*omunisti?



Di komunisti su questo forum - ma in realtà nemmeno fuori - mi sa che non ce ne sono


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Nel prossimo mondiale in ammeriga ci saranno tipo 1000 squadre, se l'itaglia non si qualifica manco in quello.. dovrebbero nascondersi.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma si può guardare qualche partita di ‘sti Mondiali in santa pace o dovete continuare a fare i *K*omunisti?


Non capisco nemmeno tutto questo super mega scandalo qua dentro tra l'altro.. nel 2010 e 2014 il mondiale è stato svolto in paesi dove la gente muore letteralmente di fame 
Stadi pagati miliardi in mezzo alle favelas. In Sudafrica...


----------



## Raryof (20 Novembre 2022)

Questi farebbero fatica in Lega pro.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2022)

Che portiere hahahahahahaa


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2022)

Qel pagliaccio di orsato si fa riconoscere pure in qatar


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

L'allenatore del Qatar poteva mettersi almeno una camicia no eh.. al mondiale in casa in tuta.. Mah


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo se ci saranno porcate come in corea, difficile.


mi autocito.
ahahahah


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2022)

Portiere del Qatar scarsissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma dove lo hanno raccattato sto portiere


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2022)

Ma era da annullare il goal?


----------



## raducioiu (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo hanno raccattato sto portiere


Prima in rai dicevano che è uno dei soli due veri qatarioti in rosa


----------



## chicagousait (20 Novembre 2022)

Hanno fatto rivedere il replay del gol annullato e nn riesco ancora a capire dove lo abbiano visto


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2022)

Ahahhahahahaha adesso annullano pure il rigore


----------



## GP7 (20 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma era da annullare il goal?


Non l'ho ancora capito..

Intanto rigore per l'Ecuador


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Portiere del Qatar scarsissimo.


Tatarusanu in confronto è yashin.


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2022)

Sto guardando anche questa. Credo sia malattia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma era da annullare il goal?


non si capisce perchè lo abbiano annullato.
buffonata.


----------



## bmb (20 Novembre 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto rivedere il replay del gol annullato e nn riesco ancora a capire dove lo abbiano visto


Quelli lì ti fanno sparire davvero. Meglio fargli un favore che un mezzo torto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Tatarusanu in confronto è yashin.


anche io ho pensato subito al tata. entrambi vanno alla moviola.


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Pure questo è rigore se non è fuorigioco


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Novembre 2022)

Fare meno di quattro gol a questi luridi cammellari dovrebbe essere considerata una sconfitta...


----------



## chicagousait (20 Novembre 2022)

È più questo fuorigioco, che quello effettivamente annullato


----------



## Raryof (20 Novembre 2022)

Questi farebbero fatica nelle serie minori maltesi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Novembre 2022)

Dove li hanno raccattati 'sti beduini? Un'accozzaglia di sprovveduti che non credo sapessero nemmeno cosa fosse il pallone prima di 4 anni fa. E' seria questa roba qua?


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2022)

però questi non avevano vinto la coppa d'asia?


----------



## meteoras1982 (20 Novembre 2022)

Mamma mia Qatar imbarazzanti .


----------



## ARKANA (20 Novembre 2022)

Per fortuna che hanno detto che dal 2014 ad oggi il movimento calcistico del qatar ha fatto passi da giganti _  _


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> però questi non avevano vinto la coppa d'asia?


Io avevo visto tutte le partite del Qatar in quella coppa D'Asia. Avano asfaltato tutte ed si sono presi il primo gol in finale col Giappone.. pazzesco sono peggiorati in una maniera esponenziale..


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io avevo visto tutte le partite del Qatar in quella coppa D'Asia. Avano asfaltato tutte ed si sono presi il primo gol in finale col Giappone.. pazzesco sono peggiorati in una maniera esponenziale..


O forse, e molto più semplicemente, avevano incontrato avversari ancora più scandalosi di loro...


----------



## marktom87 (20 Novembre 2022)

Mamma schifo di partita
Qatar imbarazzante 
Quei giornalisti della Rai cercano di dire che il qatar secondo tempo meglio


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> O forse, e molto più semplicemente, avevano incontrato avversari ancora più scandalosi di loro...



In Coppa d'Asia ci credevano di più. Avevano il fattore psicologico a spingerli (fermo restando che la loro vittoria sia stata oltre ogni pronostico).
Ai Mondiali sanno in partenza che non c'è alcuna possibilità.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di komunisti su questo forum - ma in realtà nemmeno fuori - mi sa che non ce ne sono


Komunisti veri, direi pochissimi, quelli che si definiscono tali sono petalosi arcobalenati all'inconsapevole servizio del capitale finanziario prevalentemente anglofono. Utili idioti, insomma.


----------



## Snake (20 Novembre 2022)

intanto ho visto su twitter un tizio ecuadoregno che faceva lo splendido e dietro c'era uno sceicco che l'ha minacciato


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Novembre 2022)

ma se arrivano ultimi nel girone passano lo stesso per decreto giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Novembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> ma se arrivano ultimi nel girone passano lo stesso per decreto giusto?



No, poi giocano la finale per penultimo ed ultimo posto del mondiale


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io avevo visto tutte le partite del Qatar in quella coppa D'Asia. Avano asfaltato tutte ed si sono presi il primo gol in finale col Giappone.. pazzesco sono peggiorati in una maniera esponenziale..



Davvero ti sei visto tutte le partite del Qatar??

STIMA per te Tifo'o !

Se non è passione questa...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Davvero ti sei visto tutte le partite del Qatar??
> 
> STIMA per te Tifo'o !
> 
> Se non è passione questa...


Si ma vediamo il contesto

Era il periodo tra gennaio e febbraio 2019.. gli ultimi mesi del "vita normale" prima della catastrofe di Wuhan.. tornavo a casa al pomeriggio e c'era la coppa d'asia in tv e non avevo altro da fare.

Tra l'altro c'era pure Gli Emirati Arabi Uniti di Zaccheroni.. squadraccia


----------

